# Do I Co2 for my 10 gallon tank



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Gafi said:


> Need some advice...I have setup a 10 gallon tank that will house a few community fish and shrimp. It is a Java Fern and Java Moss only tank...I currently have a snake light that shines into the tank, about 4-5 inches above....currently using a compact flurosecnt light 13W. I was wondering the following.
> 
> 1) should I add co2 (either by flourish excel or diy yeast/sugar method)
> 2) should I fertilize (currently EI dosing my 36 gallon tank)
> ...


I have provided some pics of the tank below


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

What kind of substrate do you have? 
I have heard excel can harm mosses, so you may want to check into that before you harm the java.
I also just set up a 10g for a shrimp tank, but I've got a little bit more plant variety. I've been thinking as well about adding a Co2 setup, just not sure if I need it. I'm interested to hear some comments.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm using the Fluval Shrimp Stratum, for shrimp and planted tanks


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

If you only have java moss and java fern, I do not think there is even a need for co2. However I would recommend diy co2 using yeast and sugar because it is the cheapest way and IME better than flourish excel.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Shrimp don't appreciate CO2, and they may not breed if you use more than a little CO2.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Shrimp don't appreciate CO2, and they may not breed if you use more than a little CO2.


ok so avoid co2 then....does that mean i avoid the ferts as well


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

can anyone else provide some insight into the length of time I should have the lights up and if I should fert without co2?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I really want to avoid CO2 in the tank, since it will be home to shrimp...so


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 12 gallon tank and I have the co2 at 1 bubble every 2 seconds. The drop checker (4 dkh solution) is dark green at its pick and the RCS's are multiplying like cockroaches. I got some Staurogynes which are demanding plants & need co2 along with some moss, java fern, and anubias nana petit which don't need co2 to thrive.

Given the list of your plants, I wouldn't worry about co2.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Given your light wattage and your plant and inverts selection, I don't think CO2 is at all necessary. In fact it may prove to be more troublesome than not.

Mosses grow well under almost any light. More importantly for them is the temperature of tank. I have a little over 2 WPG and had three different kinds of mosses die (water temp of 80-82). I know people (as many here do) that have grown moss in little more than a cup sitting on a windowsill.

Maintain your temps in the low 70s and it'll be good. Usually, most people limit their photo period to 6-12 hours. For yours, I wouldn't worry too much about light. Just remember to turn it on whenever you're in the room (which I would hope you do to enjoy your tank!) and you should be ok. Shoot for around 6 hours at least. If you can't make that in person, buy a $5 timer and set it to the proper schedule.

High-tech (high light and CO2 and all the shenanigans) will always result in better growth. But that doesn't mean its better for _you_. For your purposes you don't need it. You should still be able to have a nice and healthy tank.

Unless the shrimp people know more, airstone won't be necessary...usually used to introduce oxygen in tanks that inject CO2 so the fish don't suffocate. Instead, use your filter to agitate the water and introduce oxygen that way.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Great!!! Thanks for your input! Will try this method out...any suggestions on what to add to the right side of the tank....ground is kinda bare


----------

